# Who has the most miles?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, i just bought a 00 GXE for my g/f with 70 miles. As of right now, however, I have no horn and the "Service enging soon" light is on. So, I was just wondering, who has the most miles and what has gone wrong with your car so far?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, I don't have 70k...I've got 35k...but no problems here


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

35.5k

lets see, problems that I didn't cause....I guess the only one is a little $.02 plastic clip that holds the side molding on. WOOO go warranty!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

<---- Brand new still, showroom condition, 7,600 miles baby! but the tranny is giving me crap, the tires are gone (nail through the side wall), i'm on my third rear bumper, clutch is squeaking from time to time.....dammit, its just the lil things that piss me off.


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

33.5K w/no problems except shop hooking o2 sensors wrong during header install


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Stone Stock*

It's my work car. I have 5,500 on it and have gone through three oil changes. The Spec so far seems to be fine ,, not to fond of the paint but the 26+ mpg in town rock!


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

118k on my 94 LE, driven daily to Washington, DC and Baltimore, MD, I change the oil every 3,000 miles, and I need new brakes and rotors about every 1 or 1 1/2 year(s). I currently have about 20,000 on my 2002 GXE, change the oil about every 5,000 miles or before a long trip. Only thing wrong is the hidden body damage and belt slip noise.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

02 Spec V, bought in June 02
35,000 miles already....


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have on 03 silver spec, no big problems, 3rd is grinding right now, its a pain in my ass. But shit, i wish i will only have 35,000 on my car in almost 2 years. I got mine june 30th 2003, and i have 11500 miles on it already. I drive about 100 miles a day from home to school to work.... it sux, thank god its brand new. On my old 02 se-r i had it from end of jan 02-june of 03 and had 36,000 on it.


----------



## danponjican (Jun 16, 2003)

I have a 2001 GXE with 103,000 miles and my horn don't work either! Has anyone figured this thing out? I checked all the fuses and they are all in tact. Oh yeah, my belts squeak too... really annoying!


----------



## lo-specV (Apr 7, 2003)

2003 bought about 40 days ago. I already have 2500 miles!


----------



## lo-specV (Apr 7, 2003)

just updated my sig


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

mpcc82 said:


> *But shit, i wish i will only have 35,000 on my car in almost 2 years. I got mine june 30th 2003, and i have 11500 miles on it already. *



Your only driving about 100 miles more a month then I on average. I also haven't gone to any shows in a while so I've been doing well. If you do get to 35K in 16 months then your in bad shape just as I'm am when we need to sell them
 Shows are starting up again this Feb.... Oh well.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, looks like me and danponjican have the most miles so far. Can anybody top 103k?


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

*94 sentra XE*

My dad has a 94 sentra XE with 110,000 miles on it and not a single thing has gone wrong with it. Just the normal (oil changes, spark plugs ect) He is still on the original clutch. Awsome reliable car. I have a 2003 Spec V with 19000 miles on it and have not had anything go wrong with it. I get awsome gas milege on the highway (36) and I always get 330 to the tank. My friend has a 2002 SE-R auto and he has put 2000 dollars in performance work and mine is still faster.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

damn, how r u getting 330 to a tank? I was getting 215 miles a tank before my recall, and now after recall i am only getting 240 miles a tank. I dont drive my car soft, but a 100 mile a tank diff? thats crazy. How could there be such a difference.?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Before getting my Casper 02 sim I was only getting 280 miles per tank.... Since I installed that I get 320-330 miles per tank on average... That is a mix of city driving and a little highway. When I go to Orlando a couple times on one tank I can get 340 miles per tank.


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

I bought my 02 Spec V in February of 03 brand new with 80 miles on it. It now has 10,000 on it. I do way to much driving and it doesnt help that my fiance loves to drive it to.


----------



## dheape (Oct 30, 2003)

I think I have you all owned 500k on the stock everything of my 89 sentra a.k.a the noisey cricket


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

Casper 02 sim? what is that MDMA


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

*330 a Tank*

I don't know how I get that much, I just do. I put premium in it and atleast of it highway driving. I have a cold air intake too and that helps. My gas milege went up two miles per gallon when I installed it.


----------



## oki_boy (Sep 20, 2003)

bought june 1st 02
41,060


----------



## oki_boy (Sep 20, 2003)

mpcc82 said:


> *Casper 02 sim? what is that MDMA *


its an electronic piece spliced into your O2 sensor wiring to trick the ECU into thinking your getting all correct sensor readings. mainly used to keep the SES light from coming on after a header install, or after removing/replacing/coring out the catalytic converter.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

dheape said:


> *I think I have you all owned 500k on the stock everything of my 89 sentra a.k.a the noisey cricket *



Daaamn, now that's a log of mileage!!! BUT... you kinda cheated... i wanted to know who has the most miles on their B15.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

how do u get that casper 02 sim, and how muhc is it, cuz i just bought hs headers yesterday and i dont want the ses light to trigger


----------



## oki_boy (Sep 20, 2003)

you can get the O2 sim here:

Caspers Electronics 
1333 Wilhelm Rd. 
Mundelein, IL 60060 
Phone: (847) 247-0484 
Fax: (847) 247-0483 
www.casperselectronics.com

Part # 104051 
Price $49.00 + $6.00 shipping


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks for the info, i will look into that


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

500k is crazy... im at 196k


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I've got 112,500 on my Sentra, and I get no less than 400 miles per tank, but usually I fill it about about 425-450. All of my driving is highway, though, so that helps.


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

*70K mi. +*

70K mi. and counting on my '99 GXE Limited Edition. Got it in May, 2003 with 45K. Wish my girlfriend didn't live so far away, though. It is killing my car with miles!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Yup... But, you don't need an 02 sensor unless you have a aftermarket header or hollowed cat


----------



## Trent257 (Dec 3, 2003)

41k on a 98 gxe


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

my 92 ser has 215k on it only has 5th gear pop out i dont use 5th gear anyways and i just had it smogged the guy that smogged it said it smogged better than some of the new cars it runs like a champ. :thumbup:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

281,xxx Miles
replaced everything several times.
beat to s**t daily
had 140,xxx when i bought it.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

182k..91 sentra


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

106,000 miles on my '96 SE-R, is still running strong. Need a tune up pretty quick though, I think I have to change the timing belt like now. My "Check Engine" light turns on and off sporadically, other than that, its great.


----------



## Yahnozha (May 8, 2003)

177,000 miles on the G20...oh, and its a 99' with every bolt on mod you can throw at it, still running strong.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

89k on my 95 GXE auto-tragic. I got it wrecked with 68k on it in Febuary and put it back together well enough to drive it in June 2003. Problems have been brake rotors( very common!) and CV axles.I also burned out the idler bearing in the A/C compressor clutch. Most mileage I ever saw was my uncle's B12 with 320,000 on it-with the original clutch!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

55,XXX on my '99 GXE


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

169K on my 93 SE-R WOOT WOOT...


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

118243miles and so far i have to fix:
-Replaced clutch twice (along with flywheel and pressure plate)
-Headlights burned out
-Need to paint side skirts
-3rd set of tires
-Minor Electrical problems
-Wipers suck
-Exahust leaks (all fixed)

yea.. weill its not to bad for being a 93


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

147,xxx on my 91 sentra. Don't really know about fixes and shit cuz i just bought it;/


----------



## paradyme (Dec 24, 2003)

My 1995 G20t has 148,000 miles and runs "GREAT". I'll soon be replacing my mildly cracked 4 into 1 STILLEN header for the stainless steel "NO NAME" aka "The Answer" but better known as the OBX (BKS). The best :banhump: for the buck. I will be doing 150,000 mile tune-up first. Oh, and also an OEM cat replacement. 



http://nismopc.tripod.com/OBXHeader.htm courtesy of forum member Nismopc
--------------------------------------------------
PARADYME 
95'G20t/AUTO/BLK 
STILLEN HEADER/INTAKE/JWT/ECU/S3 CAMS/99 G20 RIMS/ 
VIPER SECURITY/w/ REMOTE START/ ALPINE AUDIO


----------

